# Why is Uber going backwards



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

I was reading taxis are making a comeback since the Uber wait times are so long now in Vegas. All Uber has to do is raise the percentage for drivers and they will have more drivers. The cabs are 3.00 a mile . Uber will always be cheaper than them and provide a better service.
They are really Bucknering this up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

joevegas said:


> I was reading taxis are making a comeback since the Uber wait times are so long now in Vegas. All Uber has to do is raise the percentage for drivers and they will have more drivers. The cabs are 3.00 a mile . Uber will always be cheaper than them and provide a better service.
> They are really Bucknering this up.


Uber is the Putin of business.
They (he) can't be anything other than what he (they) are.
Uber will ride their policy to the end of the line -- and over the edge.
No choice.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Uber is the Putin of business.
> They (he) can't be anything other than what he (they) are.
> Uber will ride their policy to the end of the line -- and over the edge.
> No choice.


It’s like they have this golden goose in the house and they bring home one of Michael Vick’s pit bulls for company


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

joevegas said:


> It’s like they have this golden goose in the house and they bring home one of Michael Vick’s pit bulls for company


to a bunch of sik and severely damaged f#cks who's who are being raped daily by Vick's dogs don't know or care that they are being abused. It's just business as usual for them. But, horrific by any normal persons perspective.
It's sad that these poor humans don't even know ... or are beyond the point of caring. 
It's sad. Somebody needs to tell them. They don't listen though.


;/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxis here are definitely making and come back. You can tell when prices are skyrocketing at the airport because they call all the taxis to the terminal. Taxis are cheaper than Uber a lot at the airport


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Taxis here are definitely making and come back. You can tell when prices are skyrocketing at the airport because they call all the taxis to the terminal. Taxis are cheaper than Uber a lot at the airport


and they net more profit$$$


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Keep in mind that Uber's goal is to maximize its profit, not to harm the Taxis.

The fact is, some people will still call an Uber rather than a taxi even if a taxi is cheaper. It may very well be that for Uber, under cutting the taxi does not help them increase their profits.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Keep in mind that Uber's goal is to maximize its profit, not to harm the Taxis.
> 
> The fact is, some people will still call an Uber rather than a taxi even if a taxi is cheaper. It may very well be that for Uber, under cutting the taxi does not help them increase their profits.


That's just habit.
I do the same stupid shit.
"I've always called XYZ company. I always will" until somebody says, "Dude, yer stupid Look at the difference. JUST LOOK." And I do.
Then CLICK - CLICK - BOOM I change.
It will happen quick.
Consumers eventually wake up.
And *BOOM*.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Keep in mind that Uber's goal is to maximize its profit, not to harm the Taxis.


IF that's the case it would represent a radical change in Uber's plans because for years Travis was far more focused on knocking the taxi industry out of business than he was in turning a profit.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Taxis here are definitely making and come back. You can tell when prices are skyrocketing at the airport because they call all the taxis to the terminal. Taxis are cheaper than Uber a lot at the airport


We always use the hotel shuttle bus LOL.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

joevegas said:


> I was reading taxis are making a comeback since the Uber wait times are so long now in Vegas. All Uber has to do is raise the percentage for drivers and they will have more drivers. The cabs are 3.00 a mile . Uber will always be cheaper than them and provide a better service.
> They are really Bucknering this up.


Same in Orlando,

I had 3 checkouts from the star cruiser this morning because Uber wait times were so bad.

course the cabs were lined up, Uber wasn’t surging and the entire hotel empties in a 5 hour window.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Its the swing of the pendulum.
Uber starts losing business because wait times are long. Why? Because they don't pay drivers. So, they raise the pay to drivers, more drivers less wait but that means they need to raise the price to the pax, which means Uber isnt cheap any more and cabs make a comeback. Then wait time to cabs are longer, so cabs pay more to drivers and get more drivers but the price to the pax has to go up.
Then drivers go to cabs, wait times go down there so pax follows. Then cabs have to pay drivers more so the price of the ride goes up and cabs cost more than Uber. 
Then pax goes to Uber cause they cheaper. 

And the beat goes on.

Consumers will migrate to the 'best deals', and so will the driver.
They have different agendas.

Capitalism in action.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Cabs are 3 a mile. Everyone hates cabs. If they raised the fare to 2.00 a mile and paid the driver 1.40 or 1.50 with no promotions, they would kill the cabs, have plenty of drivers and everyone is happy.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Because they're Regressives?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

joevegas said:


> Cabs are 3 a mile. Everyone hates cabs. If they raised the fare to 2.00 a mile and paid the driver 1.40 or 1.50 with no promotions, they would kill the cabs, have plenty of drivers and everyone is happy.


Really?
Everyone?
Uber wouldn't be happy with the bite to their bottom line. 
Neither would their investors.

Sometimes it's better to make 40% than 60% of revenue.
Would you rather make 40% of a hundred bucks?
Or 60% of fifty?
AND, work harder for it?

I tried to explain this to a friend who is a plumber.
He is known to be the least expensive plumber in town - and he's good.
He complains about being too busy, never getting a day off.

I told him to do two things.
1) Learn to say 'no'. Don't take those outside jobs during summer when it's over 105 out there. or bid them SO HIGH that it's worth it to you, and 
2) Raise your prices 20%.
Result will be that he works less and makes more.

Also, would you really be happy if there was hundreds and hundreds of ants out there and you only got one of two pings an hour? 
Balance is important.
Where does the demand and price line intersect.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Really?
> Everyone?
> Uber wouldn't be happy with the bite to their bottom line.
> Neither would their investors.
> ...


The problem is that the prices have been artificially cut so low that if they were brought up to a reasonable level where uber could turn a profit and cover their expenses that a large amount of the customers would be priced out of the market.

I had a fare today from a girl who has been living in Orlando for 4 years, so uber has been around longer. She couldn't get an uber to go home from work so she called a cab. I cash up fronted her because of the long distance. 30 miles.

meaning I asked her to fork up $75 or GTFO.

Well there's no way she could afford that, there's no way she's paying that.. etc etc...

"Yeah that's why i'm asking for money now, because I suspect getting paid is going to be a problem.. now if you would vacate the vehicle" (AKA GTFO)

She vacates and reports me.. I tell my side, she tells hers... The dispatcher and I go way back, longer than uber has been in Orlando.

"Stevie, $75 is a little low, my quick estimate is $80-85"

"Well Gus, I was cutting her a break"

That's reality... There's no way a $15-20 an hour employee is ever going to get a 30 mile chauffeured ride home from work at actual market costs. It's just ridiculous to expect it.


Taxi companies are a necessary evil, They are evil make no mistake, but they are necessary.

They were heavily regulated for a reason.

The city of Orlando says how much the cab company can charge us to rent taxis. They also regulate how much we can charge the customers. Suprise surprise...

When it's that heavily regulated it's possible to turn a profit. And with gas being as high as it is I EASILY survived the increase in gasoline usage without an increase in customer price.

With $400-450 a day in revenue do you think that an extra $20-25 a day in gas is really going to hurt my bottom line bad enough to quit?

Honestly, the decreased number of uber drivers on the road increased revenues above and beyond the increased costs.

So while uber drivers are starving with their profit margins gutted I'm laughing and picking apart the dying carcass for scraps.











An 80 year old company in a 120 year old business model surviving a gas crisis?

Say it isn't so..

A 15 year old lawsuit ridden borderline scam of an exploitive company that had to rewrite laws to make it's business model legal has trouble retaining drivers due to gas costs increasing who already had terrible margins?


Who would have called that?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have NO problem with profit ... yea, I admire the Ferengi.
Even OBSCENE profit.

If you live in the middle of a desert, and I truck in water to you. I should be able to charge whatever you're willing to pay.
Either that, or you can go thirsty.
Simple.

Otherwise, the gov't tells me that I can only charge at a loss then I go out of business and then ... you go thirsty.
You may be perfectly willing to pay obscene profits, but if the gov't won't let you, then you gotta go thirsty.

I am a believer in capitalism.
In free market.
In freedom.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

That 30 mile ride would have cost her 45.00 with Uber. If she was spending that to and from work she had a ton of money. 90 a day. Time to buy a car. Btw, did she not give it to you upfront because she was going to be a runner. If she had the money why would she get mad.

onto Uber. I for the life of me don’t understand how they are still losing so much money. I know they had to pay off every socialist city to get legal when they started but those legal fees should be done.IT is an expense but is it really that high. Prices have gone up. They were 1.10 a mile in Vegas back in the day. They are now 1.50. I knew 1.10 a mile would never last but 1.50 should be profitable. I remember going to the border from the San Diego airport for 22.00. That was about 1.10 a mile. That same trip is now 30.00. Seems the sweet spot is 1.75 a mile and everyone should make a profit with that. 2.00 would be a disaster for taxis. Everyone would make a nice paycheck at that rate and still be 1.00 a mile cheaper than taxis and you get a nicer car. No more long wait time because there would be plenty of drivers. Taxis would die immediately at that rate.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have NO problem with profit ... yea, I admire the Ferengi.
> Even OBSCENE profit.
> 
> If you live in the middle of a desert, and I truck in water to you. I should be able to charge whatever you're willing to pay.
> ...


What’s ferengi


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

joevegas said:


> What’s ferengi


Google is your friend


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

joevegas said:


> What’s ferengi


Kinda like a Yankee trader, except with big ears.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

joevegas said:


> That 30 mile ride would have cost her 45.00 with Uber.


Well this is Orlando so actually more like $33-35 with no surge.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Didn't realize that they ever went forwards , unless you're a venture capitalist ....................


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Why going backwards ? Like figure skater going backwards on ice ? Yeah butt first then head follows . I believe because they are butthead gaping A-HOLEs craving for something so it goes butt first.


----------

